# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Karomul Skimmer (New) 2in1 skimmer SS+PS.

## spirulina

Selamat pagi
kali ini saya ingin berbagi dan mudah"an bisa jadi inspirasi bagi yang membacanya. alat protein skimmer (PS) yg murmer, boleh ditiru dan dikembangkan selama saya belum mematenkannya tidak ada tuntutan apa" dr saya. saya hanya berharap cara kerja alat ini bisa dikembangkan bersama hingga mendapatkan hasil akhir yg terbaik dan tercipta alat yang berguna bagi kita semua.
Sudah lama saya alfa diforum ini krn dg tujuan saya mengkarantina diri selama saya berkarya agar tidak ada tudingan miring atas apa yg telah saya buat dan saya ciptakan, bersama alat ini juga saya ingin menghapuskan kesan bahwa saya hanya dapat meniru-niru saja alat" yang sudah ada, saya juga dapat mencipta. pengalaman adalah guru terbaik mudah"an ini bisa jadi prestasi kita semua guna memajukan forum tercinta dan juga demi kemajuan Bangsa.

(PS ini saya buatkan khusus untuk kolam om Ari koipemula dan hanya ada 1 di Indonesia. untuk melihat kinerja alat ini silahkan kontak om Ari langsung)

pelajaran pertama adalah teori cara kerja alat ciptaan saya ini, silahkan saksikan videonya:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/vid ... 8129164460

dan gambar dibawah ini adalah busa yg dihasilkan oleh alat ciptaan saya.

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

lalu masukkan pipa besarnya.....

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

ini dia buah karya yang sangat dinanti para hobbiest,
selalu berkaya dan terus berkarya, overall koi-s audiences would like to standing ovation for your creations and discovering.
mr sprilulina is creation engine  ::

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## naqiyya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Muantab ! Two thumbs UP !
Wah, kalau bertapa hasilnya kayak gini, boleh sering2 bertapa lagi deh om 
Hahaha..

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

> 


Mantap om awal, kapan2 perlu saya coba nih...
Btw, utk om awal or om Ari, bisa tolong coba nggak kalo pvc yg 2 inch jgn dipasang tapi justru pipa kecilnya yg langsung ditinggiin dan di knee ke luar, kondisi seperti gambar diatas saja, cuman pvc putihnya dipanjangin, dgn begini kemungkinan busa yg terbuang bisa lebih cepat dan banyak,tx.

btw, selisih level air antara kolam dgn level air chamber filter keluaran SS berapa cm yach?

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

> P Awal, apakah protein/lemak yg sdh masuk ke chamber filter melalui skimmer wajib dibuang, karena selama ini saya tdk pernah sedikitpun membuang/manage busa protein/lemak yg ada di chamber filter. Dan air di kolam utama bening2 saja tanpa ada busa atau lapisan lemak/protein di permukaannya. Perkiraan saya, protein/lemak tsb habis dikonsumsi oleh bakteri. Maaf kalau salah, malum nubie.


om Bang2 kalo busanya bisa terkumpul kenapa tidak dibuang saja (kan ada om Vic yang mau menampung busanya, he he he). jika busanya dibuang maka biofilter akan sedikitnya terbantu lebih ringan kerjanya. kalo memang om tidak ada masalah sama kolam yg berbusa berarti filter kolamnya om Bang2 secara keseluruhan sudah Ok tanpa perlu lagi ditambahkan protein skimmer.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

> Terima kasih om Awwal atas jawabannya (per-telepon), tadi saya lakukan percobaan PS buatan om Awwal ini dan berfungsi sesuai rencana, busanya keluar dan saya buang keluar kolam.
> Hanya saja permukaan air kolam jadi naik dan busa dipermukaan kolam yg biasanya habis tersedot SS sekarang jadi nggak begitu bersih.
> Setelah telepon om Awwal (maaf ya om Awwal di recokin) menurut om Awwal karena kisi2-nya kurang lebar.
> Saya akan coba lagi dengan memperbanyak kisi2-nya (bukan memperlebar karena dikuatirkan makanan ikan akan tersedot ke chamber) dan juga dengan memperbesar permukaan PS dengan cara dibuat vloksok 2-3 (pipa PS 2 inch) sehingga diharapkan permukaan sedotan PS akan semakin besar, sedangkan pipa ditengah tetap 1 inch (sedang dipikirkan caranya, nggak tahu apakah dipasaran ada vloksok 1-3).
> Nanti saya update hasilnya ke rekan sekalian.
> Tapi bagaimanapun juga ide utamanya tetap dari om Awwal (terima kasi om Awwal), kita hanya melanjutkan eksperimen-nya mudah2an akan lebih baik.
> Ada ide2 lain utk pengembangan PS Karomul ini ?.....silahkan di share dan kita coba bersama2.
> 
> Salam


Makasih om Fauzy memang 2kepala lebih baik dari pada 1kepala dan banyak kepala jauh lebih baik drpd 2kepala yuk mari kita kembangkan lagi alat ini, suatu saat kita akan menemukan alat" yg jauh lebih canggih.   ::

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dhanicavalera

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikanimut

Malam semuanya.cuma mau sharing nih.Sebelumnya terima kasih atas panduan pembuatan skimmer oleh pak Awal.Semua step dan pipa yang digunakan hampir sama cuma pipa kecil didalam reducer saya perpanjang. Jadi tidak menggunakan pipa 2'. Semoga gambar dibawah dapat membantu memperjelas. Terima Kasih pak Awal sudah mau sharing buat kita semua   ::  TOP




busa sudah keluar

----------


## riderman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> berikut adalah gambaran teori dasarnya.
> 
> Air yg masuk melalui surface skimmer memiliki tenaga dan kita disini memanfaatkan tenaga tersebut untuk menciptakan gelembung agar alat protein skimmer yg nanti kita buat dapat bekerja.


Maaf Newbie mau tanya nih om ... 
itu pipa yang masuk ke dinding kolam nyambung ke chamber filter kan? nah posisi ketinggian nya itu di bawah permukaan air di chamber atau diatas?

Makasih om ..

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Om Awal , kl boleh tau ... SS nya itu pake pipa ukurang brp?
reducer nya itu reducer dari ukuran brapa ke ukuran brp?

saat ini saya pake pipa 2" utk SS dan recana mau beli reducer 2" to 1" utk dijadikan Karomul Skimmer ..

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BIRR

> Selamat pagi
> kali ini saya ingin berbagi dan mudah"an bisa jadi inspirasi bagi yang membacanya. alat protein skimmer (PS) yg murmer, boleh ditiru dan dikembangkan selama saya belum mematenkannya tidak ada tuntutan apa" dr saya. saya hanya berharap cara kerja alat ini bisa dikembangkan bersama hingga mendapatkan hasil akhir yg terbaik dan tercipta alat yang berguna bagi kita semua.
> Sudah lama saya alfa diforum ini krn dg tujuan saya mengkarantina diri selama saya berkarya agar tidak ada tudingan miring atas apa yg telah saya buat dan saya ciptakan, bersama alat ini juga saya ingin menghapuskan kesan bahwa saya hanya dapat meniru-niru saja alat" yang sudah ada, saya juga dapat mencipta. pengalaman adalah guru terbaik mudah"an ini bisa jadi prestasi kita semua guna memajukan forum tercinta dan juga demi kemajuan Bangsa.
> 
> (PS ini saya buatkan khusus untuk kolam om Ari koipemula dan hanya ada 1 di Indonesia. untuk melihat kinerja alat ini silahkan kontak om Ari langsung)
> 
> pelajaran pertama adalah teori cara kerja alat ciptaan saya ini, silahkan saksikan videonya:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/vid ... 8129164460
> ...



Wah gambar2 nya dah gak ada,... boleh pm untuk harga nya om. minat nih

----------

